# What's Your Dream Buck



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi
What's your dream buck??? Mine is Vance's Flash Of Lightning. He's so nice! :drool: 

I so love him! Here's a link to his father.

http://www.biogenicsltd.com/a159.html

The father's dam was the national reserve champion like FIVE times!!! :shocked:

His dam is curently owned by hulls dairy, and pruduces 13 pounds a day, but her udder hight is awsome!

And you know what? his semen is for sale at Pearl Valley Alpines for.....FIVE DOLLARS A STRAW!!!!! :shocked: :shocked: :greengrin:

And we just sold our buck, so there may be a chance that we buy some of his semen!!!! :stars: :wahoo: :greengrin: :greengrin: :leap: :clap:

WOW!!!!! lol.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

My dream buck is CH Algedi Farm Drops of Jupiter*S http://algedifarm.com/ (he is the first one listed) :thumb: I would do anything for him :drool:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I am happy w/my Mojo  as I wish to breed for black traditional coloring and it seems black genetics mixed w/traditional genetics produces high likely hood of a black traditonal baby :greengrin: 

BUT 

if I were to purchase my dream buck it would be a black traditional or solid black EGGS bred boer buck (love EGGS!!!)


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I haven't really found my dream buck with the dairy goats... but when I had Boers I loved the bucks owned by Jack and Anita Mauldin, particularly PW's War Dancer. He's a TANK!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

ptgoats I was just browsing their webiste this morning. They are actually w/in 2 hours of our place!! I need some adult does this next year--I was looking there to see what they had. I wonder if it is possible to get one w/out being on a waiting list? I am not sure what I can committ to $$ wise in 2012. It would be nice to be able to shop when I have some funds saved up for them.

I have already commited to one baby doeling that will be weaned and come home the end of January. One that I am on a waiting list for that should be able to be brought home June/July. That is it for the young babies, since they are not able to be bred until 2013. I need some adults that can be bred for fall babies or spring 2013 babies :greengrin:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

My dream buck? A free, registered Nubian of impeccable lineage. Though he throws only doelings, he never stinks. ;-) He also comes with an amazing companion Nigerian buck who has similar breeding wonderfulness. They are both gentle and sweet...

The boys come with fabulous fencing and a crew who cheerfully and willingly put it all in place for me. If I feed them pizza and ice cream they even build a barn our new boy.

Hey...it's a dream. Right?


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

I have my dream buck. He is the one in my avatar. That is my boy Pancakes. I did have two but he passed on me and that was my boy Napolion. Pancakes throws the most beautiful babies and he is the most gentelest buck you could ever want. He is not happy unless he is with his ladies and you can tell he is the dominate buck in the groupe. My three year old neice can lead him around on a leash and I would trust him with her. Pancakes is my first goat that I bought and I love him to death.

Here is his full name
Inap Farms Silver Dollar Pancakes.

Here is to my best breeding buck Pancakes. You may not be regestered. But you will always be my million dallor baby.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

What groovyoldlady said! No smell and I'd like to add NO vocal cords! If Ben had no smell and no vocal cords he would be perfect. So tired of him screaming for me and at me. haha

Gina


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Here are some of the ones I like
The Big cat who can be found on this page
http://www.jackmauldin.com/the_other_sale.htm
Bon Joli Shane who can be found on this page
http://www.goatworldnj.com/redsandspots/index.html
Whispering Pines Bailey
http://www.liltsboergoats.com/Pages/Ani ... nimalID=66
T%hose are a few that I like. I like them to be tall, long, and thick. But I don't really want them to be tubular I want some depth also.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

My dream buck.....well I have 2 of them. And I own them both!

Firstly is my Prince. I love him so much, it'll be hard to sell him onto a new home after he is done here. :C 

Secondly is my Monte Cristo that I got from Lil Hill Farm. I love him so much and he is maturing so nicely and the breeding behind him is just impeccable. I wish I was doing registered goats. :C


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

My dream buck is Rosasharn's SP Monet, I think he's just beautiful. He's owned by Anna Brown (Camanna) I have reservations in for 2 doelings and 1 buck kid out of him this spring. Can't stand the wait :leap:


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

My dream buck would be Twin Creeks Bay Watch if he was still alive. He was an amazing buck.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Mini Goat Lover, did you know you can purchase straws of his sperm? Check out Superior Semen Works. If you have someone nearby who does AI, it might be something to consider...

ps. Baywatch is AWESOME! I love his depth and conformation!


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

My favorite bucks are the ones I own.  I love you guys!

MI Sugar Creek YO Toshiba
Spring Run Haiku's Yoshi
(MCH Enchanted Hill Haiku x Springs Run Mae Flower) )

CH MI Sugarcreek VL Western Tunes 
(MI Sugarcreek NT Valor *S *B x GCH/ARMCH MI Sugar Creek PT Show Tunes 2*D EEEE 91 1*M)

Flat Rocks Gem's Legacy +B
Flat Rocks Gem +S 
(Flat Rocks Mighty Fine x MCH Flat Rocks Suprise *D)

Five Alarm Grace 
(Flat Rocks Numbscull x Five Alarm High Society)

Beaujest KW Lucky Charms *S
Gay-Mor's RA Kingwood ++*S AR 
(Stonewall's Raising Arizona ++*S x ARMCH Goodwood Trillium *D E)

ARMCH/GCH Lost Valley Chloe 4*D/3*M
(ARMCH Goodwood Weisbaden ++*S E x Lost Valley LA Toriaza 3*D)


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Mandara Farm said:


> Mini Goat Lover, did you know you can purchase straws of his sperm? Check out Superior Semen Works. If you have someone nearby who does AI, it might be something to consider...
> 
> ps. Baywatch is AWESOME! I love his depth and conformation!


Yes, I would LOVE to AI my does to him, but I unfortunately don't know anyone in my area who AI's goats or has a tank.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

> My dream buck? A free, registered Nubian of impeccable lineage. Though he throws only doelings, he never stinks. ;-) He also comes with an amazing companion Nigerian buck who has similar breeding wonderfulness. They are both gentle and sweet...
> 
> The boys come with fabulous fencing and a crew who cheerfully and willingly put it all in place for me. If I feed them pizza and ice cream they even build a barn our new boy.
> 
> Hey...it's a dream. Right?


Lol :ROFL: :slapfloor: :greengrin:

That's SO funny!!!! I would wish for the same thing except with a Alpine buck!


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

I also really love Jupiter- and what his kids are doing out there. 
I am hoping for a son this year if his baby mamma decides to be generous with the boys.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

hlala: I would have to say that my dream buck is "+*B SG Tempo Aquila Freelance". His impact on the alpine breed has been immense. I am lucky to have a buckling from his son. In the link, the picture of "Busy Bee" is a full litter mate to my bucklings sire. So although I don't have Freelance, I am thrilled to have a grandson.

http://www.redwoodhill.com/media/alpinebucks-1290368560.pdf


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I've already got mine, Capricorff Ranch Barclay. He's an improvement over his sire in every way, and he's got a great pedigree with Two-Ceders, Ruhigistelle (totally not spelled right) and TCCM as his grandparents (his paternal granddam was 2004 breed leader, and milked over 5200 lbs in a single year. His sire has consistently produced does who milk 3000+lb per year. He's also going to wind up the same size as his dad, who's pushing 300lbs (this isn't an exageration, he weighed 278 at the auxtion). He's currently 10 months old and 120 lbs.

Oh, and did I mention his temperament? In-your-lap and as sweet as can be, even with does in heat. He stands quietly to have his feet trimmed, and even to have his scurs clipped. I really couldn't ask for a better goat, let alone a buck.


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

TheMixedBag said:


> I've already got mine, Capricorff Ranch Barclay. He's an improvement over his sire in every way, and he's got a great pedigree with Two-Ceders, Ruhigistelle (totally not spelled right) and TCCM as his grandparents (his paternal granddam was 2004 breed leader, and milked over 5200 lbs in a single year. His sire has consistently produced does who milk 3000+lb per year. He's also going to wind up the same size as his dad, who's pushing 300lbs (this isn't an exageration, he weighed 278 at the auxtion). He's currently 10 months old and 120 lbs.
> 
> Oh, and did I mention his temperament? In-your-lap and as sweet as can be, even with does in heat. He stands quietly to have his feet trimmed, and even to have his scurs clipped. I really couldn't ask for a better goat, let alone a buck.


Wow! :shocked: You have and amazing buck!


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I was going to aell him after nexr season, but the longer I keep him the more I realize how atupid that would be. He's been wormed once in his life, and with his current weight gain, he'd be perfect to cross on kikos. Also, I'm 99% sure both does are carrying multiples, and if they are, he's here for good, end of story. Nothing like having a buck who throws multiples


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Oooo! Do you have a pic of Barclay to share with us? I'd love to see him!


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I do have some, but so far i've had no luck getting them on here from my phone. There is a fairly recent thread with a bunch of good pictures, and my website has some good ones too, including his first clip and set-up from when he was 2 months old.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I would want a registered Alpine buck with Lady's Choice, Doe's Haven, Fox's Pride, Willow Run, and Center Stage lines. He'd be slightly less stinky, and my bottle baby, so he'd love me to pieces. He'd have lots of colors, unusual ones, that ALWAYS pass to his DAUGHTERS because he ONLY throws girls. Except when does are bred to him in a certain month. In case I ever want to sell beautiful boys, but i'd probably be greedy   He'd have great legs, back, and brisket. And of course a beautiful mammary history that his daughters would inherit. OH! And he'd be free, because people love me . . . .

AND he'd come with a very friendly ND buck, also bottle raised by me. He'd be free too, with LOTS of color, and only threw girls and neutered at birth boys. He'd have lots of color and a handsome beard. He doesn't need to have great lines, just awesome personality. Him and the Alpine would be best buddies. And both would always be superbly healthy, CAE, CL, and Johnnes negative, and would live a ripe long and fertile life.

I'd put their pen and barn on the other side of the chickens, down by the tree line. OMG I wish I had them haha.

*sigh* my place would be so different if I just had the time and money . . .and a couple of hunky, goat loving guys around to help


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

I guess that we can dream, DavyHollow :sigh: .....Now if only that dream would come true!! 

Unlikely, I guess, but We can always hope that someday it will come true!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Well, I like to dream. So I'll keep at it.
You know what they say "Wear cute pjamas to bed, you never know who you'll meet in your dreams"
Maybe if you dream, you could meet your dream in real life . . . if that makes any sense lol


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Hmmmm :chin: ...No, it doesn't make sense....Sorry.


----------

